# Great Cookbook!



## mh_mom53 (Jun 14, 2007)

I want to share news about the Campfire Cafe TV show!  I found their website this morning shopping for a cookbook for my Dad for Father’s Day… he’s a collector.  They are having a 50% OFF EVERYTHING sale this week.  I took a look at their cookbook called “Over the Open Fire.”  I love cookbooks with pictures, especially those Marlboro cookbooks, and this one is on a par with those.  The “Featured Recipe” page on the website shows pages from the actual book, and they are just beautiful.  This sale makes the book about $15… I bought four of ‘em!  One for me, my dad, my husband’s dad, and an extra for future gift-giving!  They are going to love this book and, come to think of it – it might be a good idea to get some more and stick back for Christmas!  The website is totally cool and you can watch the TV episodes right online!  They also have a lot of other stuff… cast iron pots and skillets, DVDs, aprons!  At 50% off, it’s worth checking it out!


----------

